# Barebow shooting: Recurve or Compound?



## thegoodnews

Which do you find easier to shoot barebow? I found I enjoy barebow more than sights and all the gizmos when I bough a cheap fiberglass recurve. But then decided to try barebow compound and had luck at first especially at longer distances compare to the recurve. However it seems that at shorter distances group with my cheap recurve is better than that of my Martin Razor. Thinking of switching to strictly recurve/long bow. But having never shot a nice recurve, don't know if it would be any better than the long compounds. Any experience in playing around with both barebow?


----------



## biblethumpncop

I shot barebow compound for several years, and traditional archery for over 20 years. Each had their cool factor. I shot split fingers with both, but used my index finger with a compound and middle finger with my recurve. I shot quicker at anchor with my recurve, more focused on the target (instinctive), and with my compound I was more deliberate and shifted my focus between the arrow and the target (split vision). 

I have several recurves still, but haven't shot them in 5 years. Now, shoulder issues prevent me from shooting even my 47# recurve. But, I just bought another PSE Moneymaker and will set it up for barebow fingers. It's been a couple of years since I've shot barebow compound, but I got the barebow bug again!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## rsarns

I shoot both, longbow, recurve and compound barebow (no sight). I prefer the recurve but my scores are higher with the compound in all phases of target archery. From 18 Meters indoors, to 101 yards for outdoors. Not substantially higher but probably 10%. Speed and let off are what I consider to be the largest contributing factors to that. Given that I still prefer to compete in the BB recurve or longbow classes, unless there are better/more archers in the compound bowhunter class (no sight and 12" stab).


----------



## Chris1ny

I shoot both recurve and barebow compound. 

Main reason for starting shooting barebow compound was my fingers started to tingle from shooting the recurve with a finger tab. Maybe do to the high draw weight. 

Started shooting barebow compound with gloves, with the let-off, my fingers don't tingle any more.


----------



## Chris1ny

Chris1ny said:


> I shoot both recurve and barebow compound.
> 
> Main reason for starting shooting barebow compound was my fingers started to tingle from shooting the recurve with a finger tab. Maybe do to the high draw weight.
> 
> Started shooting barebow compound with gloves, with the let-off, my fingers don't tingle any more.


It seems that once I started shooting barebow compounds, what I learned from recurve was transfered to barebow compound. What I learned from shooting barebow compound was transfer back to the recurve and the recurve accuracy actually improved. Today, I'm equally accurate with both.


----------



## grantmac

Thus question really depends on what you want to do with the bow. Recreation or competition? Which organization?
My favorite form of shooting is either barebow recurve (WA rules please) or freestyle compound. However if I'm shooting non sighted for NFAA I prefer a compound. This is mainly because of the rule set associated with recurve in that organization.
For simply stumping I like a longbow best although I find them fickle for competition, my bow arm just isn't good enough to handle their light mass.

How is that for a non answer.

Grant


----------



## dlud.

I agree with Grant. My favorite is WA Barebow but most of the tournaments around here are NFAA. Since I like to stringwalk, that puts me in a class where everyone else is shooting a compound. So I shoot a compound.

David


----------



## thegoodnews

Very interesting experiences here. Seems its largely personal preference. Personally I shoot just for fun. Rather that be target in the yard or stumping in the woods. Of course as a hunter, I would like to bow hunt one day. But when I do, I want to be just as proficient with my bow as I am my rifle. Can't stand the idea of wounding an animal of any sort.


----------



## Windrover

The let off of a compound is the obvious advantage but I find the hard wall of a cam bow acts like a draw stop and really adds points (3D) where difficult stances mess with your form. I have shot bare recurve much longer than compound but I always do better compound.


----------



## Supermag1

I shoot better with a compound because it makes it easier to avoid my mistakes (with the right bow). My main problems are creeping and snap shooting and a bow with a short valley and hard wall will really keep me honest on the creeping while the let off helps to slow down my shot when fatigue/nerves kick in.


----------



## thegoodnews

Supermag1 said:


> I shoot better with a compound because it makes it easier to avoid my mistakes (with the right bow). My main problems are creeping and snap shooting and a bow with a short valley and hard wall will really keep me honest on the creeping while the let off helps to slow down my shot when fatigue/nerves kick in.


I've started to notice that myself, especially the short valley that makes sure I m at full draw and anchor correctly.


----------



## Chris1ny

thegoodnews said:


> Which do you find easier to shoot barebow? I found I enjoy barebow more than sights and all the gizmos when I bough a cheap fiberglass recurve. But then decided to try barebow compound and had luck at first especially at longer distances compare to the recurve. However it seems that at shorter distances group with my cheap recurve is better than that of my Martin Razor. Thinking of switching to strictly recurve/long bow. But having never shot a nice recurve, don't know if it would be any better than the long compounds. Any experience in playing around with both barebow?


Longer distance, compound will be better. Faster IBO.

Close range, should be the same. Just a personal preference and how much you practice on each. 

Lately been shooting more barebow compound, due to the let-off feature, faster arrow speed and shorter ATA.


----------



## Icentropy

I'm better at barebow compound but only vertically due to the speed but enjoy shooting recurves much more. lighter, quieter and just more fun over all. Lately while i wait to get my new finger wheel bow setup, I've been going back to the basics and wiped the dust off my first recurve (a 37# Damon Hi-speed). I forgot how much i enjoy shooting lighter recurves. smooth and quiet. No compound can match that feeling.


----------



## thegoodnews

I agree... They both have a place in my heart. I believe the compound is the more accurate, undeniable faster and in some cases easier to shoot. But it doesn't have the natural feel of the recurve.


----------



## zestycj7

The Martin Razor is not a very good finger bow, you would shoot a lot better with a longer axle to axle bow, at least one that is 40".

I have been shooting the Martin Shadowcat and ScepterV for the last 5 years, just changed over to the Pearson MX2.

Don.


----------



## Bruce K

I enjoy shooting Bowhunter style with my recurve and compound bows . I shoot Hoyt Frankenbows and Border Covert Hunter and Harrier GL Longbow 

I prefer to shoot my Recurve , it puts a real smile on my face , but shoot compound for IFAA


----------



## thegoodnews

zestycj7 said:


> The Martin Razor is not a very good finger bow, you would shoot a lot better with a longer axle to axle bow, at least one that is 40".
> 
> I have been shooting the Martin Shadowcat and ScepterV for the last 5 years, just changed over to the Pearson MX2.
> 
> Don.


My razor is 43" ATA at its current draw weight set at about 40#.


----------



## grantmac

I believe there were different martin bows called the razor. The 43" was actually a really good finger bow.

-Grant


----------



## bowproPat

Wanted to buy a Martin Razor X or a Razor RH with Elite limbs 45 to 55 pounds


----------



## 5 Arrow

I shot bare bow compound NFAA Bowhunter class for a lot of years. At the same time I only shot recurve bow for hunting. No comparison between the compound scores and the traditional recurves/longbows. When I decided to shoot only recurve 15 or so years ago I eventually shot FITA bows. Today I still shoot a little FITA but primarily shoot recurves. There is no comparison between the traditional 45# or 50# and any of my IFL 40# bare bow rigs. The IFL rigs are so tunable, so stable and shoot co consistently there is really no comparison to a traditional recurve. If you are the least bit serious about you recurve archery experience you need to try a IFL machined aluminum or carbon riser and matching limbs. I worked my 50% let off compounds to shoot them at 80 lbs to get the same speed I can get out of a 40lb 68" IFL bow with ACE shafts. Get an IFL rig you will not be disappointed.


----------



## ghostdncr

Oneida Strike Eagle was the best (hands down) bare bow compound I've ever shot. Wish I'd never sold it.


----------



## minnie3

Both recurve and compound, depends on the distance of the game.
-light ILF type barebow recurve for indoor, and occasionally 3d (RU/FBU 30y max)
-off the shelf, timbers/feathers, light traditional recurve for traditional rendezvous type events.
-barebow compound for IFAA and the FITA 900 and WAfield and 3d (FBU30ymax)
barebow compound as a beginner, then found i enjoyed recurve, which has also helped improve the compound fingers release.


----------

